
U.S. cordcutters watch more Netflix than Amazon Video, Hulu and YouTube combined - artsandsci
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/05/u-s-cord-cutters-watch-more-netflix-than-amazon-video-hulu-and-youtube-combined/?ncid=rss
======
QuinnyPig
Well… yes. Lack of ads, works on every device under the sub, great UI.

